# Sorry!



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Sorry everyone, i have yet to introduce myself. I own my horse boyce. I am 16. I do a few shows every year, and i am keen to do more, more often. Boyce is 7 and i got him a few years back. I got him from his old owner as a freebie because he was about to go away to be put to sleep, but i took him instead. He was a little scruffy rut in the back of this muddy field when i first saw him. He had something wrong with his heart and it would take alot of work to get him back to health and the owner simply didnt have enough time. So i took him and nursed him back to health. And now hes great. He can jump for the world and i love him to pieces. We have our differences but we go well. I like speed and height, and so does he. So we match! I have him at a livery yard so its quiet and easy there. And i live in the UK. lol x x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Bolly! Welcome,  

I love rescue stories, must be so proud! :lol:


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah thanks, i am rather, i think i have a right to be! lol x


----------



## stormy's mom (Mar 20, 2007)

aww you should be proud hes pretty if the pics there are him


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah they are him, ty i always thought he was handsome! x


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

BOYCE RULES


----------

